# Leominster State Forest



## noreasterbackcountry (Jun 28, 2011)

Write-up and video from my recent trip to Leominster.  


http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/06/leominster-state-forest-in-diving.html

Has anyone successfully navigated from the forest into town on dirt trails?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Been there a few times. Good riding. Never tried to make the ride into town, didn't think the trails went that far.


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool vid, that singletrack through the ferns looks really nice. I might have to head up there sometime!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> That singletrack through the ferns looks really nice.



Agreed! Thanks for posting


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds intriguing.  The trails in the video look mostly straight, is that typical, or is there some twisty stuff in there too??


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Jun 30, 2011)

Plenty of twisty stuff in there.  Right off the bat if you cut into the woods from the Rocky Pond Road parking area and run alongside Rte 31 there's some stuff that will tie you into knots.  If you're looking for more "flowy" but twisted singletrack you should head over to Wolf Den Trail and follow it across Wolf Rock Road toward Hell's Highway.


----------



## Watatic Skier (Jul 2, 2011)

Theres also some interesting trails on the hill in Barret park off of Pleasent Street. Never biked on them, but it looks like there open to mountain biking along with hiking.  There a bit narrow for both though.


----------

